# Swedish Championship 5-6 Dec



## MatsBergsten (Nov 23, 2015)

Real fun with a competition again!

And some faraway guests, Oliver Frost and *two* Istvans from Hungary.
Very welcome!

Raunak and Thomas I count as Swedes .

And then Hikmat Mursalzade from Azerbaijan. I happened to notice that he
also intends to compete in Denmark at the same time/date. It is some 700
kilometers between the two competitions so that may be hard.


----------



## Rune (Nov 23, 2015)

Pleasant to see so many newcomers (>20). Sorry. Mats, I don´t have the opportunity and pleasure comming beating you.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 23, 2015)

Rune said:


> Sorry. Mats, I don´t have the opportunity and pleasure comming beating you.


I'm looking forward to when you do!!!


----------



## Rune (Nov 23, 2015)

In that case, in Falun, Västerås or Örebro!


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 24, 2015)

I wish I could come too...


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 25, 2015)

3 Mats... Matss... Matses...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2015)

Pitzu said:


> 3 Mats... Matss... Matses...


If anything plural is "Matsar"


----------



## Myachii (Nov 26, 2015)

Oli Frost is going? Have fun in Sweden I guess


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,
We land at 21:20 on Friday on Skavsta. Staying in Stockholm, close to central station. We plan to go to Skogås by commuting train. We leave at Sunday night from Skavsta after competition.
What kind of ticket do you recommend for us? Should we buy something in advance?
Should we take the bus from Skavsta to Stockholm or is there anything better?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 30, 2015)

Pitzu said:


> Hi Guys,
> We land at 21:20 on Friday on Skavsta. Staying in Stockholm, close to central station. We plan to go to Skogås by commuting train. We leave at Sunday night from Skavsta after competition.
> What kind of ticket do you recommend for us? Should we buy something in advance?
> Should we take the bus from Skavsta to Stockholm or is there anything better?



For the travel with commuting train you buy a "SL" card with "reskassa" (approx. travel cash). 
You can both use the same single card. You load it in advance, I'll check the amount you need.
To / from Skavsta I have not the faintest idea, but I'll check that up too...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 30, 2015)

Pitzu said:


> Hi Guys,
> We land at 21:20 on Friday on Skavsta. Staying in Stockholm, close to central station. We plan to go to Skogås by commuting train. We leave at Sunday night from Skavsta after competition.
> What kind of ticket do you recommend for us? Should we buy something in advance?
> Should we take the bus from Skavsta to Stockholm or is there anything better?



Yes, it seems the bus is best. Info about time-table, ticket price and where to buy tickets on 
http://www.flygbussarna.se/en/skavsta

The SL-kort with reskassa you must pay/load in advance with at least 4 travels 
Centralen - Skogås, each costs 37:50 = 150 SEK for one person.
So 300 SEK at least for two. (To and fro Saturday and Sunday). The card in itself costs 20 SEK I think.

There's a 72-hour card (for one person) which costs 230 SEK and then you may travel as much
as you want but I cannot see that you get much time for sightseeing so I don't recommend that.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 5, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Oli Frost is going? Have fun in Sweden I guess


Just checked results and no Ollie in 4/5BLD - guess he didn't make it...?


----------

